# East by Wiener Vape Now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/6/16)

East by Wiener Vape is now available online. Don't forget to join us on Saturday at the shop for the in-store launch.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/east-by-wiener-vape

Join us on our journey to the Middle East, China and Japan. Go on a taste adventure, with apples from the Aomori Prefecture in Japan blended with Chinese Gooseberry’s from Shaanxi and Henan Province in Mainland China, all brought together with fresh Almond Milk made from Almonds grown near Mersin Turkey.

Enjoy as your senses take you EAST!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

